
A Node.js microservices toolkit - starptech
https://github.com/hemerajs/hemera
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
senthilpk
How is Hemera different from SenecaJS?? The API looks similar. Good work!

~~~
starptech
Hi we want to create a toolkit which is responsible for everything expect the
transport. We don't need overall transport independence. We trust in a well
tested system called NATS. The wrong path in error-handling, logging and
tracing are one of the reasons why we couldn't use existing solutions like
SenecaJS. The API is very similiar to Seneca this is intentional.

~~~
brudgers
Your comment would still have been appropriate without anyone asking a
question.

~~~
starptech
I came with the expectation that you have experience with SenecaJS. If you
read my comment you would see that HemeraJS rely on a messaging bus called
NATS. We focus on clean error handling that implicit error-first-callbacks.
Logging is consistent. One of the most complex parts of a software which
provide building a microservice architecture will be handled by the messaging
bus NATS - Service discovery, client pruning and load balancing. Hemera has a
very small core but it is also very modular. You can create plugins,
middlewares and more. We already provide lots of plugins for different
categorys e.g data-serialization (JSON, Msgpack, Avro), Database adapter(
Elasticsearch, Couchbase, SQL or Arangodb) Payload validators (Joi,
Parambulator) We also provide a plugin for monitoring your system with Zipkin.
I hope you have now a better picture. Otherwise you could visit the github
project. I invest a lot of time in the documentation. Thanks!

